# Ninjutsu Newaza



## Hanzou (Jan 30, 2016)

I was recently made aware of this video;






I made a thread about it in the self-defense section. Thought I'd post it here since newaza is an integral part of grappling, and seeing it from a different perspective is educational for those of us who study ground fighting in all of its forms.

Check it out, and feel free to leave an opinion. My opinion of this was made in the SD forum.


----------

